
Show HN: My ProductHunt clone build in 2 days - ledil
http://www.produktfang.de
======
johnmurch
Great Layout - really like this design and style

------
ledil
technology stack:

\- django \- redis \- postgresql \- jquery (bootstrap) \- gearman \- phantomjs
\- nginx (push module) \- uwsgi \- aerospike

